# HEY!!....EVERYONE!! vote here for this week's bbbnet top 25!!!



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

this is it. i do not advise anyone to vote before all of saturday's games have been played, but PLEASE take part in this. we have our own rankings. you have voice in those rankings. if you think the ap and coaches' poll are wrong, vote in our's.

this is the thread. i will probably post my poll sometime tomorrow evening after most of the big games have been played.

for those of you that may be new to the poll, rank as many teams as you want, but only the top 20 receive any points. that is how the ap and coaches poll work and that is how we do ours.

please vote. this was going strong at the beginning of the year. lets bring it back!!!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'll post mine after OU beats Texas tomorrow...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll get to it after Illinois beats (or loses) to Minnesota tommorow


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

Well heres my Top 25

1. Stanford
2. St. Joes
3. Duke
4. Pitt
5. Mississippi St.
6. Louisville
7. Kentucky
8. UConn
9. Gonzaga
10. Oklahoma State
11. Texas
12. Wisconson
13. Providence
14. Kansas
15. Arizona
16. Cincinatti
17. Georgia Tech
18. Wake Forest
19. UNC
20. Texas Tech
21. Dayton
22. South Carolina
23. Oklahoma
24. Florida State
25. Florida

Honorable Mention - Seton Hall, Southern Illinios, Utah State, Creighton, Charlotte, Rutgers


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

1. Stanford
2. Duke
3. St. Joseph
4. Pittsburg
5. Mississippi St.
6. UConn
7. Gonzaga
8. Louisville
9. Kentucky
10. Texas
11. Oklahoma St.
12. Cincinnati
13. Kansas
14. Wisconson
15. Georgia Tech
16. Wake Forest
17. Providence
18. Arizona
19. UNC
20. South Carolina
21. Texas Tech
22. Oklahoma
23. Creighton
24. Florida
25. Air Force


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1) Stanford
2) St Joe's
3) Pittsburgh
4) Miss State
5) Duke 
6) Connecticut 
7) Cincinnati 
8) Gonzaga 
9) Louisville 
10) Oklahoma St. 
11) Kentucky 
12) Texas 
13) Kansas 
14) Wake Forest
15) South Carolina 
16) Southern Illinois
17) Providence 
18) North Carolina
19) Vanderbilt 
20) Georgia Tech
21) Oklahoma 
22) Texas Tech 
23) Florida
24) Wisconsin
25) Illinois

Dont care what ya think about mine :grinning:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Duke
2. Stanford
3. St. Joe's
4. Pitt
5. Oklahoma State
6. UCONN
7. Mississippi State
8. Texas
9. Louisville
10. Gonzaga
11. Kentucky
12. Kansas
13. Vanderbilt
14. North Carolina
15. Arizona
16. South Carolina
17. Providence
18. Wake Forest
19. Georgia Tech
20. Oklahoma


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Stanford
2. Duke
3. St. Joes
4. Pitt
5. Miss St
6. Uconn
7. Gonzaga
8. Louisville
9. Oklahoma St
10. Texas
11. NC St
12. Kentcuky
13. Georgia Tech
14. Kansas
15. Utah St
16. Soutern Illinois
17. South Carolina
18. UNC
19. Cincinnati
20. Wake Forest
21. LSU
22. Providence
23. Wisconsin
24. Texas Tech
25. Memphis


----------



## Dxfan (Dec 30, 2003)

1. Stanford
2. St. Joes
3. Duke
4. Uconn
5. Miss St
6. Pitt
7. Gonzaga
8. Texas
9. Oklahoma St
10. NC St
11.Louisville 
12. UNC
13. Georgia Tech
14. Kansas
15. Kentcuky
16. Cincinnati
17. South Carolina
18.Providence
19. Texas Tech
20. Wisconsin
21. Air Force
22. Utah St
23. Soutern Illinois
24. Wake Forest
25. UTEP


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 1) Stanford
> 2) St Joe's
> 3) Pittsburgh
> ...


That's just flat out wrong. How can you have Duke 5th? Honestly? Saint Joseph's wont play a quality team the rest of the regular season and they are No. 2. Stanford is No. 1 and the Pac-10 is absolute garbage. 

I am dissapointed in you B34C. :no: No way is Duke the No. 5 team in America. No way.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just flat out wrong. How can you have Duke 5th? Honestly? Saint Joseph's wont play a quality team the rest of the regular season and they are No. 2. Stanford is No. 1 and the Pac-10 is absolute garbage.
> ...


hey it is his opinon where they go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> hey it is his opinon where they go.


Thank you because I obviously didn't know that.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-Stanford
2-Duke
3-St. Jospeh's
4-Gonzaga
5-Pittsburgh
6-UCONN
7-Kentucky
8-Mississippi State
9-Oklahoma State
10-Louisville
11-Arizona
12-Cincy
13-Kansas
14-Texas
15-Florida State
16-Wisconsin
17-Cincy
18-Georgia Tech
19-North Carolina
20-Florida


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you because I obviously didn't know that.


ok I am glad you now know that it was his opinon.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 20. Oklahoma


:jawdrop: How in the WORLD could you rank Oklahoma after the EMBARASSING loss against Texas today? Not to mention all the other ones...


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Duke
2. Stanford
3. Pittsburgh
4. Mississippi State
5. St. Joseph's
6. Kentucky
7. Louisville
8. Oklahoma State
9. U Conn
10. Gonzaga
11. Wisconsin
12. Texas
13. Cincinatti
14. Kansas
15. Providence
16. Arizona
17. Georgia Tech
18. South Carolina
19. Texas Tech
20. North Carolina
21. Florida State
22. Wake Forest
23. Florida
24. Utah State
25. Air Force


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1) Stanford
2) Duke
3) St. Joe's
4) Gonzaga
5) Pittsburgh
6) UConn
7) Mississippi State
8) Kentucky
9) Louisville
10) Oklahoma State
11) Texas
12) Arizona
13) Cincy
14) Georgia Tech
15) Kansas
16) North Carolina
17) Vanderbilt
18) South Carolina
19) Providence
20) Texas Tech


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1.	Duke
2.	Stanford
3.	St. Joseph’s
4.	Pittsburgh
5.	Mississippi State
6.	Connecticut
7.	Gonzaga
8.	Oklahoma State
9.	Texas
10.	Louisville
11.	Kentucky
12.	NC State
13.	Cincinnati
14.	Kansas
15.	Georgia Tech
16.	North Carolina
17.	Providence
18.	South Carolina
19.	Utah State
20.	Southern Illinois
21.	Texas Tech
22.	Wisconsin
23.	Wake Forest
24.	Arizona
25.	Air Force


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> :jawdrop: How in the WORLD could you rank Oklahoma after the EMBARASSING loss against Texas today? Not to mention all the other ones...


How ironic.

But anyway, on to the subject:

They have 5 losses, the same (or better)than these teams you rank: Georgia Tech, Arizona, Texas Tech, UNC, Florida, Wake Forest, Providence...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> :jawdrop: How in the WORLD could you rank Oklahoma after the EMBARASSING loss against Texas today? Not to mention all the other ones...


like I said above, it is Hollis's opinon. He can put Oklahoma anywhere he wants. Hmmm, you put Mississippi State at 3 for so long at the beginning of the season when they weren't deserving at that time. That was your opinon to have them there.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm not trying to pile on, but Oklahoma didn't even look like a top 100 team today.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

1.Stanford
2.St. Joseph's
3.Duke
4.Pittsburgh
5.Mississippi State
6.Connecticut
7.Gonzaga
8.Texas
9.Louisville
10.Oklahoma State
11.Kentucky
12.Cincinnati
13.Georgia Tech
14.Providence
15.North Carolina


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> Hmmm, you put Mississippi State at 3 for so long at the beginning of the season when they weren't deserving at that time.


How can you say they were undeserving at the time? It is quite clear that they were deserving based on how they have performed now. I know what BB's motives at the time were, but still at the end of the day they were deserving.

And the deserving "at the time" arguement does not hold either, because they were undefeated. Rankings early on are based on performance to date and expectations. So having them at #3 was reasonable given they were undefeated.

We know that back in December it was purely a homer pick, but it was a deserved selection.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> like I said above, it is Hollis's opinon. He can put Oklahoma anywhere he wants.



I allready knew that.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. St Joe's 
2. Duke 
3. Stanford 
4. Gonzaga 
5. UConn 
6. Pittsburgh 
7. Kentucky 
8. Utah St 
9. Cinci 
10. Mississippi State
11. Louisville 
12. Western Michigan 
13. UNC 
14. Arizona 
15. Wake Forest 
16. Vanderbelt 
17. Georgia Tech 
18. Wisconsin
19. Utah
20. NC State


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

1. duke
2. stanford
3. saint joseph's
4. connecticut
5. mississippi state
6. pittsburgh
7. kentucky
8. louisville
9. gonzaga
10. north carolina state
11. oklahoma state
12. texas
13. cincinnati
14. south carolina
15. wisconsin
16. southern illinois
17. providence
18. north carolina
19. memphis
20. kansas



21. charlotte
22. texas tech
23. wake forest
24. air force
25. seton hall

...............


326. loyola md.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> I'll post mine after OU beats Texas tomorrow...


:rotf:

Would you like some crow with that?


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> 1.Stanford
> 2.St. Joseph's
> 3.Duke
> ...



you need to vote for 20 teams.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Willo</b>!
> 1. St Joe's
> 2. Duke
> 3. Stanford
> ...


Wheres OSU and Texas? They can't drop out of the top 20 for kicking ***. 

To offset this vote I should go ahead and make a ranking overrating Texas and OSU.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Wheres OSU and Texas? They can't drop out of the top 20 for kicking ***.
> ...


They are 21st and 22nd right now, actually. Big 12 has been beating itself up of late.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> They are 21st and 22nd right now, actually. Big 12 has been beating itself up of late.


You mean OSU and Texas have been beating up on the rest of the Big XII? Come on...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> :rotf:
> ...


Come on, you didn't really think I thought they would win, did you? Now losing by 29, that's a different story...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Stanford
2. St Joe's
3. Duke
4. Pitt
5. Miss St
6. Gonzaga
7. Okl St
8. UConn
9. Kentucky
10.Lousiville
11.Texas
12.Utah St
13.Georgia Tech
14.North Carolina St
15.Cincinatti
16.South Carolina
17.Wisconsin
18.Kansas
19.Sotuhern Illinois
20.Texas Tech
21.Air Force
22.Western Michigan
23.LSU
24.Memphis
25.Dayton


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks for voting everyone. i'll have the results up as soon as possible.


----------

